# Black or Clear Silicone



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, I'm starting to switch over my planted tanks to rimless tanks which means its time to start ordering some custom work. 

I have a couple miracles tanks now and i am really happy with the black silicone for a number of reasons - its sturdy, it cleans well, and it does not show anything underneath it. That said, i would really like to have this smaller tank done with clear silicone to get that box of water effect.

Does anyone have a tank by miracles and special ordered the clear silicone? How does it hold up? Any discoloration or peeling? 

How about NAFB? 

Best


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Really good clear silicone doesn't peel. It has a higher tendency to look 1/2 @ssed though if it isn't applied perfectly IMO.

I prefer black personally looks wise. In a rimless tank I'd have to go clear as well for the box of water thing... Just make sure it's a perfect silicone job. I've heard NAFB is good at making the silicone very straight.
And never use Methylene Blue .


----------

